# Yard Sale find , several boxes full of beer and pop bottles



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

we don't usually have yard sales here in march but a house nearby had sold and I guess they have to be out soon . they had a number of antiques and such , I guess the bottles were from a father in laws collection from what they told me . it didn't sound like they were that attached to them . I was originally only going to buy the 4-5 bottles I really wanted but when I realised I could get them all and the dr pepper crate for a very reasonable price I bought them all . 

nothing especially old in the mix other than 1 older hutch from Pennsylvania , how it got here I don't know. most of the bottles be from 40's-60's , a couple older ones , most of the locals from places an hour north or south of where I live , like northern Ontario cities of Sudbury and north bay . as well is smaller cities north of Toronto like Orillia , barrie and penetanguishene . 
won't be able to take pictures of every bottle but try and find the more interesting ones


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

some commons in the mix too , like mountain dew , 7 up , orange crush , old colony , pure spring , not sure how old the dr pepper crate is or where its from as I haven't been able to look at it


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

not a lot of embossed or art deco bottles in the mix but was a few , from left to right - 

Cresson springs soft drink works - Cresson PA , Orange quench - Wm Taylor Owen Sound Ont , Silver Foam Sudbury Ont, Cochrane bottling works - Cochrane Ont , Flirt - Montreal quebec ? , Penetang Bottling works - Penetang Ont ,


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

some of the more interesting acl's so far 

Pop - Hinds beverages Orillia Ont , Collins Beverages Barrie Ont , Simcoe Beverages Orillia Ont , Lake of bays beverages Huntsville Ont , grays Beverages Collingwood Ont , Kik Cola ,


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

the Cochrane bottling works bottle is an odd find , as Cochrane is a small town way up north , way up there , and not that big , hard to believe it had its own bottler , I'd say bottle is from 30's or 40's ?


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

don't really know much about this bottle , think it was the only American bottle in the boxes , 

for cresson springs - soft drinks works , Cresson Pa   and yes there is something stuck in the bottle , a part of a stopper , not sure if its original or how it got there


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

some more of them 

Orange crush amber bottle , dominion bottling works Kirkland lake Ont, Temagami dry ginger ale - Mcdonalds beverages North Bay Ont , Nesbitt's of California - Ottawa Ont , Garlands Beverages North Bay Ont


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

don't know much about this Nesbitt's bottle , think its fairly common as I've seen them before at antique malls .


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

more bottles 

an old Aylmer Canning co - ketchup bottle , Silver foam ginger ale - Sudbury Ont, Vitality - Petawawa Ont , Plus 4 mixer - Kist Stratford Ont , Stubby amber bottle , unsure of its age ? looks too new to be old


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

the Aylmer bottle looks to be fairly old , maybe 1920's or earlier ?


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

found another American bottle , a Faygo from Detroit Michigan but don't think its that old


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

there was also 3 older british bottles in the box , don't really know anything about them . 


S. Ledgar - Nelson Hotel Armley , S. Tonge & co Heywood - codd bottle , Soda Stream - made in England on bottom ,


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

more pop bottles 

Fanta, Double cola , Suncrest , Macdonalds beverages - north bay , wishing well


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

more pop bottles 

Hires Root Beer , O'keefe's , Browns Beverages - gravenhurst Ont, Woodlond Beverages - Woodstock Ont, Mountain dew


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

a couple milk jugs in one box as well 

Lakeside Jersey dairy leamington Ont , JJ Joubert Montreal , Lake Drive dairy Bracebridge Ont , acl still on back but most of front faded


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

also an old beer bottle , looks older than the others , Copland Brewing co Toronto


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 20, 2016)

Instant soda collection. The hutch has a pc. of the stopper in it.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice score RCO! I have really started to appreciate the art deco soda bottles there really is quite a variety and they display well.
The last picture looks like it may be a ketchup bottle.


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

coldwater diver said:


> Nice score RCO! I have really started to appreciate the art deco soda bottles there really is quite a variety and they display well.
> The last picture looks like it may be a ketchup bottle.




the Aylmer bottle is likely a ketchup bottle , or some sort of sauce they used back then. I pretty sure Aylmer used to make ketchup in Canada .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 20, 2016)

Great group purchase! The ACL Sodas should appeal to that type collector, the Simcoe with the big Chief label has a lot of potential buyers. On hutch book, page 39 of 222 PA hutch listing , show the Cresson hutch bottle as scarce , with some listed as rare.


----------



## RCO (Mar 21, 2016)

CreekWalker said:


> Great group purchase! The ACL Sodas should appeal to that type collector, the Simcoe with the big Chief label has a lot of potential buyers. On hutch book, page 39 of 222 PA hutch listing , show the Cresson hutch bottle as scarce , with some listed as rare.


the simcoe bottle is very collectable here , the green 7oz is most common though , is a clear 10oz that is very rare and more valuable but has same logo on it . 

I'm not sure how hard to find the cresson hutch is , don't know anything about it but its definity old


----------



## RCO (Mar 21, 2016)

forgot to post I took some new pictures of the simcoe , it has a neat image on back of the champlain monument in Orillia Ontario , but acl not perfect with some damage on the front far right area


----------



## botlguy (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice, nice, nice haul. Fun times.        Jim


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice sodas!  I like the variety in the deco examples.


----------



## RCO (Mar 21, 2016)

some more of the pop bottles 

schweppes NDNR bottle , orange crush , old colony , 7 up , woodland beverages -Woodstock Ont , howdy beverages ,


----------



## RCO (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't recall seeing a Schweppes no deposit before but generally view these type of bottles as common , said its from Schweppes Canada in montreal  , 


was 3 amber orange crush , all had somewhat iffy front acl and nice almost perfect back acl


----------



## 64south (Mar 22, 2016)

Of all the ACl you scored that Simcoe would easily have the most value and a tough one to get.

Very Nice


----------

